

Have scientists discovered how to create downpours in the desert? - mmphosis
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1343470/Have-scientists-discovered-create-downpours-desert.html

======
thebooktocome
It's absolutely true because I read it in the Daily Mail.

